# Handle newborn rats?



## Sophie89

Posted this in general topics by mistake (new to this forum!)

I've recently got 3 new female rats from a pet shop and turns out one of them was pregnant.
I separted them when I realised she was pregnant so now she's cage on her own.
She gave birth yesterday morning to about 6 babies but I'm worried because she has had barely
a week to get used to me so there's no way she is going to let me handle and tame them!

How should I go about handling them? How long should I leave her and the babies alone for?
She's a pretty friendly rat and was easily handled when I first got her but she isn't used to me yet.

Had rats before but never pregnant/nursing ones!


----------



## Athena

My girl, although very tame was a bit nippy after she had her babies. I wore gloves and removed her from the babies and put her in with my other ratties. then i was able to check the babies for milk bands and hold them for a little while. 

You can leave your momma with the babies for a day but you need to make sure they have milk bands the next day and to make sure there are no dead babies. Take momma out for no longer than 30mins at a time. For the first week i only took the babies out, took a quick picture, and while i was putting them up i turned them over to check for milk bands. After that you still dont want to take momma out for too long but you and move the babies around in your hands for longer and touch their feet and rub their backs so they get used to all that touching


----------



## Nazarath

Something else you can do is touch the bedding she has made, I gave my girl news paper etc and if you can make everything around the nest smell the same she probably won't fret over the fact that her babies were touched =)


----------



## Kiko

When I wanted to handle the bubs, the best thing to do is to take mom out, let her run around for 20-30 mins elsewhere so she can catch a break, and you can socialize the babies. 
No biting, and everyone's happy


----------

